# Tous les messages de la boite mail ONT DISPARUS !



## ddaurelia (6 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Hier soir ma boite au lettre a buggé, j'ai dû forcer a quitter.
Ce matin en allumant mon mac, plus de boite au lettre.
 J'ai l'impression qu'elle a été réinitialisée puisqu'il m'a été demandé de créer un nouveau compte !!!
Tous les messages (envoyés/reçus) et mes dossiers ONT DISPARUS !!!!
Et bien entendu je n'ai fait aucune copie du fichier "librairy" .....

ICONCEPT me dit que ce n'est pas récupérable mais je dois impérativement récupérer tous mes mails et mes dossiers.

Savez vous comment je peux procéder ?



Merci d'avance


----------



## Alycastre (6 Août 2008)

Et le dossier Mail ( /Users/toto/Library/Mail ) contient rien ???
Tu n'as pas renommé ta "maison" ?


----------



## fontace (6 Août 2008)

Etrange, j'ai déjà eu plusieurs plantages de Mail mais n'ai jamais rien perdu.  As-tu essayé la fonction "Rebuild" présente dans le menu "Mailbox" ?

Sinon, comme le suggère Alycastre, tu peux faire une copie du répertoire "user/Library/Mail" sur ton Desltop par exemple.  Ensuite, s'il y a du contenu dans le répertoire, tu pourras faire un import de tes mails après avoir reconfiguré ton compte...


----------



## ddaurelia (7 Août 2008)

Bonjour,


Merci pour vos réponses mais ca y est j'ai retrouvé mes mails (en vrac!)
En fait "mail" a bien planté, le compte s'est réinitialisé et tous mes mails ont été jetés à la poubelle (lol) dans des dossiers nommés "recovered".
J'AI RIEN COMPRIS AU FILM !!!!


En tout cas merci à vous pour votre aide.
Bonne journée


----------



## Zyrol (7 Août 2008)

ddaurelia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses mais ca y est j'ai retrouvé mes mails (en vrac!)
> ...



Le monde est petit... 

Je suis la personne qui vous a dépanné par téléphone !


----------



## ddaurelia (7 Août 2008)

Ah c'est très drôle de se retrouver ici .... en effet, le monde est petit !

En fait les fichiers "recovered" ne contiennent que les mails reçus mais pas les mails envoyés.
J'ai récupéré un fichier "sent mail" dans la corbeille, mais il est vide !

Savez-vous ce que je peux faire pour les retrouver ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Zyrol (7 Août 2008)

ddaurelia a dit:


> Ah c'est très drôle de se retrouver ici .... en effet, le monde est petit !
> 
> En fait les fichiers "recovered" ne contiennent que les mails reçus mais pas les mails envoyés.
> J'ai récupéré un fichier "sent mail" dans la corbeille, mais il est vide !
> ...



S'il s'agit d'une boite avec un compte POP classique, faites une recherche avec spotlight dans le dossier "recovered" avec ce mot : *Sent Messages.mbox*

Vous pouvez aussi faire une recherche de tous vos mails en tapant *.emlx* comme terme dans spotlight. 
l'extension .emlx est l'extension d'un fichier mail. Par contre avec cette solution tous les messages vont apparaitre, y compris les messages reçus.

Bon courage dans vos recherches !


----------



## cochise66 (17 Août 2008)

Salut à vous tous!
J'ai fait une grosse connerie j'ai suprimé le compte de ma compagne sur mail et forcément j'ai perdu tout ses messages reçus, c'est la catastrophe.
J'ai essayé d'importer le dossier mail après l'avoir copié sur le bureau mais je ne récupère que quelques vieux messages datant de 2005.
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si il y a moyen de les récupérer, sinon ça va être ma fête?
Merci par avance.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2008)

humm

etrange
et exposition du probleme très floue

1- Quel Mail
2 pourquoi copier ?( et comment d'ailleurs?  via "dupliquer" ou "copier" qui n'ont pas toujours le même effet)

3- tenter une 2 e import  en pointant  un duplicata

ceci dit c'est étrange ca apparement il n'y a pas eu suppression réelle

un conseil 
ne PAS redemarrer le mac tant que c'est pas reglé
car un redemarrage peut  valider la purge et là COUIC


----------



## cochise66 (18 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> 1- Quel Mail


la boite à lettre du mac qui s'appelle "Mail"



pascalformac a dit:


> 2 pourquoi copier ?( et comment d'ailleurs?  via "dupliquer" ou "copier" qui n'ont pas toujours le même effet)


 J'ai suivi les indications d'Alycastre.



pascalformac a dit:


> 3- tenter une 2 e import  en pointant  un duplicata


J'ai déjà fait une seconde importation pour les mêmes résultats, par contre je ne comprends pas le terme:"en pointant  un duplicata".



pascalformac a dit:


> un conseil
> ne PAS redemarrer le mac tant que c'est pas reglé
> car un redemarrage peut  valider la purge et là COUIC


Trop tard!


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

Quel Mail c'est quel Mail 
il y n a 3 differents selon l'OS  panther tiger leopard

alors quel OS c'est plus parlant?
---
en pointant  un duplicata".
 Si tu as fait une import via Mail tu sais qu'il faut pointer un dossier
 ( ici le duplicata de Mail)

mail ne va pas 's'auto importer"

de toute facon ca sent pas bon s'il y a eu redemarrage


----------



## cochise66 (18 Août 2008)

Ok, merci à toi!
Je vais donc faire le deuil de ces messages.


----------



## Dr Troy (18 Août 2008)

Apparemment d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est du POP, hors le POP ne fait que télécharger depuis le serveur mail les nouveaux messages, et suivant le réglage du client et du server, les messages peuvent rester stockés sur le serveur.

De quel hébergeur mail s'agit-il ? Tu as un accès webmail ? Par exemple sur Gmail il y a moyen de retélécharger tous ses mails.

Faudrait penser à passer à l'IMAP.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

ce que je trouve intriguant c'est cette import restreinte qu'à de vieux vieux messages ( 2005)


----------



## cochise66 (18 Août 2008)

Sur orange une fois qu'ils sont passés dans la boite Mail les messages disparaissent, là il n'y a que ceux des 10 derniers jours.


----------



## Dr Troy (18 Août 2008)

Ok :/ Profites-en pour changer d'hébergeur mail alors :rateau:


----------



## cochise66 (18 Août 2008)

Je leur ai envoyé un courrier pour voir si il y avait quelque chose à faire mais je n'y crois pas trop. je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## julienarchi (24 Avril 2009)

Bonjour.
J'ai rennomé des boites aux lettres hier soir et ce matin en relançant le logiciel Mail, mes messages dans ces boites avaient disparus. (je n'ai pas éteind l'ordi).

J'ai deux dossier "recovered files" dans ma corbeille avec un fichier "PSTempFile".
Je ne sais pas si ça peut m'aider.

Avez vous une idée pour récupérer ces messages.
Mes messages sont important car je suis professionnel.

Cdm
Julien


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2009)

bienvenue
on n'a aucun détails donc difficile d'aider
A vue de nez indexation pas refaite suite au renommage

et en passant il existe des sujets bien plus récents là dessus avec manips et solution
( e il est possible qu'il manque le patch mailupdate10.5.6 qui n'existait pas en 2008)


----------



## julienarchi (27 Avril 2009)

Bonjour.
J'ai réussi à trouver la solution au probleme.
@+


----------

